# Throwback Thursday!!



## mishele

Let's throw it back TPF style!! Share a shot that you might have already posted! :heart:

Smoke shot from sometime in 2010!


----------



## runnah

2008 Canon Powershot something.


----------



## runnah

Hehehe


----------



## mishele

2009!!


----------



## paigew

Throwback : 2 years ago


----------



## sm4him

This is the FIRST picture I ever posted for C&C here--Oct. 2011. I remember being really PRETTY DARN PROUD of this shot--and now I look at it and just kinda cringe. 
What incredibly horribly lighting! Bad focusing, bad composition, but other than that, it's a stellar shot. :lmao:





Next, I'll post one I *still* like


----------



## sm4him

Okay, this one, on the other hand, is still one of my favorites. Originally posted in Sept. 2012:


----------



## runnah

2004 maybe, old Canon A1.


----------



## Braineack

I'll post the pictures I took that got me back into photography, and my first posted here:


----------



## Derrel

A shot from 2003 "Morning Dew"

_I liked the way the dew had collected overnight on these new rose leaves. It was a cloudy morning,so I used Shade White Balance,which in my area,works pretty well. I shot at f/6.7 mainly for the background rendition,but also because there was a slight breeze blowing and I needed a moderate shutter speed, like 1/90th,to ensure against wind motion blur. These are very small rose leaves,and very,very tiny droplets. With the 45-P I was within about four inches of the front element when I shot this photo. I consciously included the out of focus,withering yellow rose as part of the backdrop in the upper left to remind and to show that this is a yellow rose, but now am wondering if perhaps I should have repositioned the camera and tripod and eliminated that background element. Regardless of that,I really do love the smooth bokeh that the 45-P has when there is a lot of out of focus background,which is typically the case in macro shooting,and despite the working distance limitations the 45-P imposes,I think I'll continue exploring the use of it as a close-range lens with an extension tube added.__FujiFilm FinePix S2 Pro ,Nikkor 45P +extension tube_
shot 10/06/03 9:53:09 AM 45mm-P Nikkor + Kenko 20mm extension tube,tripod, f/6.7 @ 1/90th,ISO 400, Shade WB, Org-Org-Off 12MP in-camera JPG Fine ]


----------



## Austin Greene

Taken back when I first discovered I could take decent macro's with a 50mm f/1.8 and some cheap extension tubes. November 1, 2012 with the Canon T3i.


----------



## NjStacker22

paigew said:


> Throwback : 2 years ago



This is suuuuuuuuch an awesome shot. Love it.


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> 2009!!



^This one makes my heart sing. :heart:


----------



## jaomul

Not making honey


----------



## limr

I think these were the first shots I posted, not even that long ago since I've only been around for about 9-10 months:


----------



## lambertpix

Here's a shot of Lake Superior from a family vacation back in 2004, taken with my old Canon G3.


----------



## kathyt

Sorry for the logo. I am on my iPad.


----------



## SCraig

Simply Orange from 2012


----------



## terri

Great idea, Mish!    

Here are some "firsts" from me:

My first-ever image posted on TPF, circa 2003, fountain in infrared:






My first-ever bromoil print!    






My first hand colored Polaroid SX70:


----------



## mishele

Love the second one, Terri!!


----------



## terri

mishele said:


> Love the second one, Terri!!



Thanks!!   They're a time consuming PITA, but I love 'em!


----------



## limr

terri said:


>



I love them all but this one makes me happy happy happy!


----------



## ronlane

Here's one from last October. My son on his first photowalk. I'm pretty sure that I shared this one.


----------



## manicmike

Both were taken around 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Back from 2010.  Maybe 6 months after I joined this forum (and bought my first dslr).


----------



## kundalini

One of my first attempts at "street photography".  It still makes me laugh.


----------



## limr

Kindalini, that's a great shot! And Robin, I usually skip right past the baby photos but those triplets of yours are painfully cute. And it's great picture, too.


----------



## oldhippy

Nikon Coolpix  2006 

After the storm


----------



## The_Traveler

I looked back in 2006 when I got my first dslr, a D70 w 18-70 3.5.

These were the first posts marked as uploaded

Baltimore Museum of Art






Walkway between East and West Wing of National Gallery, Washington, DC.


----------



## terri

That image of the Baltimore MOA is a real stunner, Lew.   Those blues are killing me!


----------



## The_Traveler

thanks
I live to please


----------



## Rick58

I always likes this shot, but it didn't get much fanfare Nov. 2012


----------



## The_Traveler




----------



## Rick58

The_Traveler said:


>



 Thanks Lew...Much better...


----------



## mishele

2009


----------



## SCraig

Tulips In Bloom - 2013


----------



## limr

I was looking through some of the prints I've managed to scan in, and I found two shots that I think were never posted here but are examples of VERY early shots for me. These were both taken more than 20 years ago within the first few months of having my K1000.

I still remember taking this picture on a hike:



And this was taken on the way to work one morning. I pulled over to get the shot. I brought the print with me when I went overseas to remind me of home and kept it on the wall in every apartment I lived in.


----------



## oldhippy

Family First


----------



## kundalini

A head shot of my partner taken for her corporate directory.  Finally took one of her when she actually wanted to be photographed.


----------



## minicoop1985

It doesn't have to be good, right? Ok, cool.





2013, with an Olympus EVOLT.


----------



## bribrius

View attachment 70178


 My bad. (uhh oh. it went past midnight. today is Friday now least on the eastern seaboard)...

bridge camera couple months ago


----------



## kathyt

Robin Usagani said:


> Back from 2010.  Maybe 6 months after I joined this forum (and bought my first dslr).


I think I just peed my pants. The poor, sweet girls look miserable. Now go buy them new cars for putting them through this!


----------



## mishele




----------



## ronlane

A portrait of my daughter about 6 months after I got my camera. Geez it looks bad to me now.


----------



## bribrius

View attachment 70782


----------



## Tee

The vibrant color of her hair still make this one of my favorites from 4 years ago.


----------



## mishele

sm4him said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2009!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^This one makes my heart sing. :heart:
Click to expand...


Dishes in a drying rack...ol


----------



## Derrel

Here's the caption that my son's mother wrote for this photo, made ten years ago:

"On an unusually hot Spring day I put Spencer on this oilcloth to prevent slivers, and let him play with a slow hose set to mist. He would spray himself, then get this look on his face of cold-water-shock and delight, then turn the water away from himself, catch his breath, and spray himself again. And again. He did this for several minutes. Derrel saw this happening and ran for his camera. It's fun to see the impish side of Spencer's personality be expressed. Often around water, one of his favorite things. -JH"


----------



## oldhippy

Part Dept   Vs  Choke Weed


----------



## terri

^^   I think the choke weed won, OH!     

More beautiful oldies but goodies today, I see.   Wonderful stuff.    :goodvibe:


----------



## Mike Lamb




----------



## bc_steve

Lightning Hits the Vegas of the North by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

The very first photo in my Flickr.







My how things have changed in a year.


----------



## jowensphoto

OMG, this is embarrassing.

First Wedding Ever (unpaid, fortunately - this is terrible)


More Recent Wedding:


----------



## mishele




----------



## oldhippy

mishele said:


>



You made me think that the space between the image has meaning, as does the image. BTW love the avatar . Ed


----------



## Derrel

Throwback Thursday: Here is an old photograph I made at age 13, in 1976, on a salmon fishing trip with my dad, my brother, and my grandfather, on the Columbia River, near Rainier, Oregon. I shot this with a 1958 Super Ricohflex TLR. The film was kept frozen until t1985, when I finally developed it. I made my first print or scan of this image three years ago, when I was 48 years old!





My grandfather was a former Columbia River gillnetter and Pacific City salmon troller, and here he is instructing my brother on how to navigate using the on-shore channel markers, as we run upriver in his home-built 20-foot double-ender Pacific City-style dory, the Chinook Princess, which was powered by an in-well Johnson 18 horsepower outboard, the way other 1950's boats of its type had been designed to work.

[    Brian and Grandpa 1976-Bordered_1200x.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com   ]


----------



## limr

Love this photo, Derrel! :heart:


----------



## Derrel

limr said:


> Love this photo, Derrel! :heart:



Oh, thanks limr, I apprecaite hearing that from you. I've posted this photograph here on TPF before, and on Facebook as well, and it gets good responses. I really tried hard to make it, from the front of the boat, kind of wedged right up in the bow of the boat. One comment-- I did NOT crop off his fingers when I shot it, but the frame was unfortunately overlapped with the following frame...knob-wind-and-red-peekaboo-window syndrome,so I sacrificed the bottom of the frame, and put a border around it. Ahhh, sigh...overlapped frames.... I STILL have that old Super Ricohflex. It was a pretty cheezy camera, even for the late 1950's, but it's AMAZING how much detail a cheap lens and Verichrome Pan film can render from a 6x6 rollfilm negative.


----------



## leeroix

From 2011. Six months after getting my camera...Seems like so long ago...


dismal by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Derrel said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this photo, Derrel! :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, thanks limr, I apprecaite hearing that from you. I've posted this photograph here on TPF before, and on Facebook as well, and it gets good responses. I really tried hard to make it, from the front of the boat, kind of wedged right up in the bow of the boat. One comment-- I did NOT crop off his fingers when I shot it, but the frame was unfortunately overlapped with the following frame...knob-wind-and-red-peekaboo-window syndrome,so I sacrificed the bottom of the frame, and put a border around it. Ahhh, sigh...overlapped frames.... I STILL have that old Super Ricohflex. It was a pretty cheezy camera, even for the late 1950's, but it's AMAZING how much detail a cheap lens and Verichrome Pan film can render from a 6x6 rollfilm negative.
Click to expand...


Honestly, I hadn't even noticed the fingers. Those faces and your grandfather's hand pointing are far too compelling! 

I know all about the dodginess of that red window advance. I was actually shooting with a cheap old 120 camera this weekend and the last couple of pictures are either going to have not enough space or too much space between them. The funny thing that occurred to me was that turning the camera to watch the window while advancing kind of makes it look like I'm chimping


----------



## smithdan

what a great thread, missed it somehow when it started.

speaking of cheap old 120 cameras, this from a Beacon Two-twenty-five, posted about a year ago but edited a bit better.

Blizzard


----------



## terri

That is a gorgeous shot, smithdan!!


----------



## smithdan

Thank you terri


----------



## mishele




----------



## ronlane

Nice Mish. I have thrown all my throw back stuff out, so I don't have to be reminded of the junk I produced a year or two ago.


----------



## minicoop1985

This was a while ago. I don't remember when. What I do know: Olympus OM-1n, 50mm 1.8.



R1-04325-0035 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

Flying flower girl. I still smile at this one.


----------



## bribrius

mishele said:


>


i really do wish you would post more work normally. seems i am missing out on some great photographers who don't post much work...


----------



## pgriz

My first photo share on this forum, from October, 2010.



from this thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/221760-surfaces.html


----------



## kundalini

I like this one because the cobra head is sharp, but the riders show the motion.  Fun Fair at a small town in NC.








Oh hell, while I'm at it, another fun fair that I like.....


----------



## limr

A few from the early days of my Project 365 from last year:




Day 33 - Bushes and feet by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 33 - feet by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 33 - head and birds by limrodrigues, on Flickr

And someone else who was also taking pictures of the statue:



Day 33 - self portrait by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

With my old HP Photosmart back in 2004.


----------



## minicoop1985

It's that time of week again. I'll start it off today.







One of my first shots with a DSLR, my wife's Sony a230. It was probably done on manual with shutter speed cranked to the max. I had no idea what aperture even was, let alone the exposure triangle.


----------



## Photographiend

From 2001 my first photography class. Cheers to the digital age and not having to share a photo lab... or better yet not having to deal with the trouble of film all together.


----------



## manaheim

What a fun thread, and some looooooooovely stuff.

This, however, is my favorite...



mishele said:


>


----------



## manaheim

Still one of my favorite shots from a pure chuckle factor... plus I love the symmetry of the girls holding the flowers.


----------



## runnah

Selfie from back in the day before selfies. Circa 2004.

and yes i had mutton chops.


----------



## acparsons




----------



## mishele

[/url]


----------



## kathyt

Like I always say, just like his mommy.....


----------



## jaomul

Everyone tries a flower



White flower by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

My Dad 1930s. Notice the raccoon tail


----------



## BillM

From a civil war reenactment i shot last year, i really hope they have it again.


----------



## limr

Here's one from more than 10 years ago. It was taken at a place called Citânia de Briteiros, Celtic (then Roman) ruins in northern Portugal.


----------



## ronlane

From the zoo trip a year or two ago.



Title: "Hey What You Looking At?"


----------



## manaheim

This is turning into the images that made me chuckle...






I should probably share one that didn't. lol


----------



## manaheim

This one didn't so much make me chuckle as give me nightmares...


----------



## ronlane

Manny, it's okay to laugh at my photos. One of these days, I'm sure that I'll take a good one.


----------



## minicoop1985

Alright, I haven't gone to bed yet, so it's still Thursday in my book. 

This was probably taken in auto mode and she shouldn't be so centered.



DSC00636 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## limr

I mentioned in the Happy Easter thread that mmaria started back at...well, y'know, Easter...that the town where I lived in Portugal made a big deal about Easter. I finally found and scanned the shots I talked about with the mannequins in the river, depicting John the Baptist baptizing Jesus. 

Well here they are. These were purely documentary - I didn't even try to make them 'artsy.' They were taken about 12 years ago. And yes, that's the "river."

Here's a wide shot:



From the front:


Note the oddness in the bottom right corner (you might want to look at it larger):



I dubbed him "Shlomo, the drunken 13th Apostle."  He appears to be fishing.


I never said the Portuguese are normal people :lmao:


----------



## minicoop1985

Everyone ready to cringe? This is an oldie.








Panasonic Lumix superzoom, probably. Or a Kodak P&S.


----------



## bribrius

minicoop1985 said:


> Everyone ready to cringe? This is an oldie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panasonic Lumix superzoom, probably. Or a Kodak P&S.



looks good but you cut off the car a little..


----------



## manaheim

Here's an old one I used to love... I still have a little love for it, but not a ton.  The exposure was off and it was film so I was always trying to rescue it.






This was like one of my first 100 shots with my Canon AE1.


----------



## minicoop1985

bribrius said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone ready to cringe? This is an oldie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panasonic Lumix superzoom, probably. Or a Kodak P&S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good but you cut off the car a little..
Click to expand...


Yeah, but look at that image qua.... oh. Yeah. About that.:greenpbl:


----------



## crimbfighter

With the stress of the wedding nearing, I find myself going here (in my head) more and more lately... Taken two years ago almost to the day!


----------



## lambertpix

This one is actually only three years old, but it was the first spring I had a DSLR, so I guess it'll count as a TBT.  I found the "almost a story" part of this to be interesting.  That ol' $100 nifty fifty is no Zeiss, but it was a damnsight better than what I'd have been able to do with the P&S I was using before this.




IMG_1187.jpg by lambertpix, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius

think I took this one a few years back. 
View attachment 73958


----------



## MSnowy

My jump into photography February 2010

Canon PowerShot sx20 IS


----------



## bribrius

MSnowy said:


> My jump into photography February 2010
> 
> Canon PowerShot sx20 IS
> View attachment 73961


that's great. lol


----------



## kundalini

Egg-cedrin Relief Needed







Egg-stremely Tragic







Egg-stacy


----------



## bribrius

hilarious! This is turning into the best thread on the site.


----------



## manaheim

I always loved K's egg shots.

In fact, I love most of what K does.

Dog in the shed is still my favorite, I think.


----------



## Derrel

Throwback Thursday....Derrel, 28 years ago, hanging out in the Old Pioneer Cemetery with a couple of young ladies from Carson, drinking 40-ounce malt liquor right from the bottle... (is there ANY other way to drink malt liquor???)





Uh-oh...don't let too much run down your chin!



"Ahhhhh!"



Freshening up 1980's style-Frosted lipstick!!


----------



## bribrius

I think I just gained a entire different perception of you derrel from what I had before. So, when you stopping by the fire pit for a drink?


----------



## BillM




----------



## snowbear

My *one and only* selective color photo.
Oil paint on silver print, 2009.


----------



## paulzeee

planes13 by PMFITCH, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

Still love this one...


----------



## oldhippy

Stare Down


----------



## leeroix

First bird pic. Way back in 2011


REDEYE by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim

paulzeee said:


> planes13 by PMFITCH, on Flickr



Wow.


----------



## manaheim

I actually wound up meeting and becoming very friendly with the woman in this picture, which is funny.


----------



## mmaria

I completely missed this thread... some nice pictures here


----------



## pgriz

manaheim said:


> I actually wound up meeting and becoming very friendly with the woman in this picture, which is funny.



Hopefully, she's learned to smile?  Or whatever caused her to have that "look" is now part of the past?  'cause she just doesn't look very happy in that image.  However, the image itself is both revealing and rather intimate (in a croweded-together-in-the-subway kind of way  ).


----------



## manaheim

pgriz said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually wound up meeting and becoming very friendly with the woman in this picture, which is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, she's learned to smile? Or whatever caused her to have that "look" is now part of the past? 'cause she just doesn't look very happy in that image. However, the image itself is both revealing and rather intimate (in a croweded-together-in-the-subway kind of way  ).
Click to expand...


hehehe... she laughed when she saw the pic and her expression. I think I just caught her just right. She's actually a very cheery person and this shot is totally out of character. Her husband loves the shot.


----------



## kundalini

pgriz said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually wound up meeting and becoming very friendly with the woman in this picture, which is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, she's learned to smile? Or whatever caused her to have that "look" is now part of the past? 'cause she just doesn't look very happy in that image. However, the image itself is both revealing and rather intimate (in a croweded-together-in-the-subway kind of way  ).
Click to expand...

Seeing that she is the only female within shouting distance, it reminds me of the old quip that goes something like......

It's hard to remember that your job is to drain the swamp when you're up to you a$$ in alligators.


----------



## oldhippy

It's Thursday, throwback .  Excuse the double post.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Braineack




----------



## mishele

^^^^Straighten that shat out!!! lol:mrgreen: Nice find!!


----------



## minicoop1985

I credit this photo for letting me see details in photos, like the way the clouds form a V. Because other people pointed it out to me. 



R1-04325-0024 by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Rick50

From Nov. 2011 after I bought my Canon 60D.


----------



## kundalini




----------



## sleist

Some shots from 2 years back.

1.







2.







3.


----------



## Derrel

Old flame. At a party I held in my dorm room way back in 1986. She had one hell of a time getting this Lowenbrau's cap off! There are like four frames of her struggling to open this beer, and then...SUCCESS! Tri-X, pushed to 3200. Probably shot with my old low-light fave, the 35mm f/2. O.C. Nikkor lens.



[    http://www.pbase.com/image/156086366    ]


----------



## snowbear

Scanned print.  3/4 of a local band "Windfall", 1978 or 1979.  Kodak Tri-X Pan in a Minolta SRT101.





on Flickr


----------



## mishele

2009!!!


----------



## kathyt

I loved the movie The Fly! (sorry for the big logo...I am on my iPad)


----------



## Braineack

2009 as well:




Hobbes on Ledge by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## leeroix

Back in 2011&#8230; (thats when it all started)



DSC_0021 by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## sleist

2012


----------



## keyseddie

1997 Venice and Murano





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
Back in '97 very few buyers had seen this type of work. Sold well for awhile. The first from Venice isn't even straight.


----------



## D7K

One of the first LE Pics I took a week or so after getting my first DSLR - D40 - 18-55Kit.... Late 2012 i think


----------



## minicoop1985

I seriously thought this was good.






I legitimately believed that was good. If I could use a portal gun through time, I'd slap myself.


----------



## PixelRabbit

This is the shot that started my Fine Art in Motion series.  Shortly after I got my camera I was messing around with bracketing as we drove and the slowest shutter speed tweaked my interest, I got out of bracketing and set up for the right exposure with the slow speed and caught this tree, I was hooked.



Weeping Willow by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

Aunt Flo . . .


----------



## kundalini




----------



## Braineack

Selfie, cira 2008:


----------



## minicoop1985

Last Christmas.



Like a kid on christmas by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy

3 years ago to the day 7-3-11,  Nikon D60


----------



## snowbear

This is a year later (2012) - my first attempt at fireworks.



 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

2011



Peacock in Victoria by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Me, Derrel, as seen in the bathroom mirror on JUne 6,2007. Shooting with my Canon 5D with grip and 50mm f/1.4 lens. This was kind of back before the bathroom mirror selfie had really taken full flight.



At the time, this was sort of an "in joke" kind of shot among photography enthusiasts, and had been for several decades. Then it became a popular thing to do once smart phones made it super-easy. Weird how times change, and meanings change. This whole "photographer and his camera" thing dates back to a university photo course I took in 1982, where our instructor always advocated a tongue-in-cheek, cheesy shot like this, of ourselves posing with our camera with a wry grin...I waited about 25 years before I made one the way he suggested, and this is it.


----------



## Braineack

Patrick Dempsey leaving his trailer to start his 7-hour race.






6/7/2008


----------



## oldhippy

Wife was new, so was the dog.  15 years ago. Miss my Backhoe.


----------



## Bender

2010


----------



## mishele

2010


----------



## kundalini

With all the gruff on the Homeless & Hot thread, thought I'd post these.  Swinging the camera around this guy appeared in my viewfinder and I snapped.

2010







As he walked passed me, I think this is better composed with having a few seconds more to frame the shot.


----------



## snowbear

From a TFP challenge two years ago (one room, ten things, available light only); the photos from this set were the first I posted here.


----------



## bc_steve

2006.  One of my first shots with an SLR but re-edited a while back.  I got a little lucky with this one.



ladybug vs aphid 2006 by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

Summer time and the livin is easy.


----------



## ronlane

oldhippy said:


> Summer time and the livin is easy.



Yee Haw!!!!!!!!!!!!! Giddy up boys, we done got us a hot date!  :mrgreen:


----------



## JustJazzie

Well, I am not sure I've posted it here before, but it is definitely a throwback. I took it in high school, end of freshman year I believe...Maybe sophomore? Its not dated and my memory of that time is up in a cloud of smoke. ;-) Anyways, taken with my first nikon SLR with whatever generic brand of film they gave you (it was a white case usually, sometimes red), scanned on a terrible scanner.


----------



## JustJazzie

Derrel said:


> A shot from 2003 "Morning Dew"
> 
> _I liked the way the dew had collected overnight on these new rose leaves. It was a cloudy morning,so I used Shade White Balance,which in my area,works pretty well. I shot at f/6.7 mainly for the background rendition,but also because there was a slight breeze blowing and I needed a moderate shutter speed, like 1/90th,to ensure against wind motion blur. These are very small rose leaves,and very,very tiny droplets. With the 45-P I was within about four inches of the front element when I shot this photo. I consciously included the out of focus,withering yellow rose as part of the backdrop in the upper left to remind and to show that this is a yellow rose, but now am wondering if perhaps I should have repositioned the camera and tripod and eliminated that background element. Regardless of that,I really do love the smooth bokeh that the 45-P has when there is a lot of out of focus background,which is typically the case in macro shooting,and despite the working distance limitations the 45-P imposes,I think I'll continue exploring the use of it as a close-range lens with an extension tube added.__FujiFilm FinePix S2 Pro ,Nikkor 45P +extension tube_
> shot 10/06/03 9:53:09 AM 45mm-P Nikkor + Kenko 20mm extension tube,tripod, f/6.7 @ 1/90th,ISO 400, Shade WB, Org-Org-Off 12MP in-camera JPG Fine ]


Derrel, Those colors are to dye for. :giggle: Really though, I love the rich colors in this shot! Perfection.


----------



## keyseddie

I like throwback Thursday. Probably because I'm a throwback and I can bring out old stuff. I'm a new guy so none of it has been posted.
The client was Tinazzi, the importers of these wines. It was for a poster so had to be the proportional dimensions you see. The corkscrew is my own personal Lagouille that I bought when inebriated in Paris one afternoon. We took it outside with the light coming from the left to mimic the light in the bg, which is a 30x40 print of mine from Vernazza harbor propped up behind the scene. Hot spot on the scroll sucks and the corkscrew screw should have been pointed more toward lower left corner.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## minicoop1985

2007 ish? Thought this was good then. Don't really now...


----------



## hamlet

Here is my first shot i put any thought into and that got me into photography:



Poof is like 1 month old here.


----------



## Derrel

JustJazzie said:
			
		

> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> A shot from 2003 "Morning Dew"
> 
> _.__FujiFilm FinePix S2 Pro ,Nikkor 45P +extension tube_
> shot 10/06/03 9:53:09 AM 45mm-P Nikkor + Kenko 20mm extension tube,tripod, f/6.7 @ 1/90th,ISO 400, Shade WB, Org-Org-Off 12MP in-camera JPG Fine ]
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel, Those colors are to dye for. :giggle: Really though, I love the rich colors in this shot! Perfection.
Click to expand...


Thanks Jazzie. You mentioned the colors: that was one of THE major strengths of the Fuji S2 Pro d-slr: the color palette it had. The S2 Pro took F-mount lenses and had really nice color! I shot a LOT in JPEG mode in those days, since at that time Adobe software wasn't what it is today. People forget, but back then, RAW image processing was very slow, and was pretty much a one-file-at-a-time process, and there were not nearly as many differing apps. As you can see, that was shot Original-Original-No Sharpening, in 12 megapixel JPEG capture, then processed in Photoshop.

I went back through some web uploads of that same 2003 era. Here is one of my son, who is now 11 years old, when he was 13 days old.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[    DSCF4264_Day13Blaze.jpg photo - Derrel photos at pbase.com    ]  

Here is the originally-published caption from 2003: "The name of this prolific rose is Blaze, an old standby rose that grows here very well. Jill got this idea to put the baby in his bassinet and to surround him with roses she had cut. Spencer is just starting to grab onto things, and he grabbed this bunch of roses and moved them to this position all on his own. I couldn't resist snapping this shot."


----------



## mishele

My first attempt at a selfie 2009!!


----------



## limr

I've got Slovenia on the brain because I'll be there for a week in August. I can't get to pictures I took the first time I went (my computer crashed and my replacement hasn't arrived yet) but here are a couple of my favorites from the last time I was there: 




Day 220 - Hopping by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 212 - Losing balance by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 213 - A brief flirtation by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 212 - Boat and rattail by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 211 - Boats in Strunjan cropped by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

Leonore those are really nice shots. The last is by far my fav.  Love the composition.  Have a wonderful trip.  Ed


----------



## limr

oldhippy said:


> Leonore those are really nice shots. The last is by far my fav.  Love the composition.  Have a wonderful trip.  Ed



Thanks, Ed


----------



## keyseddie

mishele said:


> My first attempt at a selfie 2009!!


Please don't make it your avatar. I like the belly button in the present rendition.


----------



## keyseddie

Limr, the boats and the guy. Great color and design.


----------



## Vince.1551

1996 
with Cokin sunset filter  (slide conversion)


----------



## limr

keyseddie said:


> Limr, the boats and the guy. Great color and design.



Thanks!  Those colors are why I love Portra.


----------



## MSnowy

2012 got this guy walking along the marsh


----------



## snowbear

Continuing from Post #127, last month.  The DC area local band "Windfall."  Scanned from prints; 1978 or 1979, Kodak Tri-X, Minolta SRT101.  



 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr



 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr



 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr



 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

Downtown Raleigh, Moore Square area 2009.  

School of Hard Looks






Caught Red Handed (and liking it)






Everybody needs a break.....






Juxtaposition


----------



## hamlet

snowbear said:


> Continuing from Post #127, last month.  The DC area local band "Windfall."  Scanned from prints; 1978 or 1979, Kodak Tri-X, Minolta SRT101.  by cmwrenn3, on Flickr



If you've got a time machine, go back and take these pictures to the side. Can your car go 88 mph?


----------



## mishele




----------



## keyseddie

That's cool, but how old is it??


----------



## oldhippy

Under mom's watchful eye


----------



## hamlet

Poof in the city



Intersectie (Brussel) by miranfoto, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

keyseddie said:


> That's cool, but wow old is it??



2 shots are from about a year ago and the other is from 2010, I think.


----------



## snowbear

My first abstract (2007).



Abstract 1 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack

Soon by The Braineack, on Flickr

2009


----------



## Braineack

hamlet said:


> Poof in the city
> 
> Intersectie (Brussel) by miranfoto, on Flickr




throwback to a month ago?


----------



## limr

Don't know why but this was the shot that popped into my head when I read the "Throwback Thursday" thread title.

Bayeux, France, June of 2012. I think it was 2012 anyway. Now I can't remember if it was 2011. I need more coffee 




Day 17 - Cyclist on cobblestone by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Civchic

My boy (the itty bitty one reading his map at the foot of the dino) at the Royal Ontario Museum, December 2013 (hey I only got my DSLR last October, LOL).

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3770/11474013486_aff6fcceea_z.jpg

Rawr.  I give up.  There's the link.  My work browser doesn't support the flickr share button so I'm trying to do it from scratch.  What I did works on another forum.  <shrug>


----------



## bc_steve

2005.  This one's so old I didn't even have my own camera, I borrowed my sister's for a trip to Newfoundland.


----------



## bc_steve

oldhippy said:


> Under mom's watchful eye



We've got some broody hens that have been sitting on some eggs for a couple of weeks now.  I wish I wrote down the date.  I'm not 100% optimistic, but I hope we get some chicks too.  It looks like fun!


----------



## minicoop1985

Bang bang. Redscale 120 Lomo film.



Bang bang by longm1985, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel

Me and my now 11 year-old son at one of his early well baby checkups in 2003.


----------



## oldhippy

Derrel said:


> View attachment 80891
> 
> Me and my now 11 year-old son at one of his early well baby checkups in 2003.


You have aged well.   Ed


----------



## hamlet

Braineack said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poof in the city
> 
> Intersectie (Brussel) by miranfoto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> throwback to a month ago?
Click to expand...


That's like a billion years to a hamster


----------



## limr

Oh, I finally found them! Prints only, though. I still haven't located the negatives.

What are they, you ask? My two favorite shots from what I believe is one of my first ever rolls of film in my K1000. These were taken...must have been March 1993. I had just graduated college and was temping at a publishing company to kill time before starting grad school in Sept. I'd bought the K1000 as a combination birthday/graduation present for myself probably no more than a couple of weeks before I shot these.

I remember this morning very clearly. It had just finished snowing overnight and I was all read to leave from work, but the highway was still a holy mess, so I called into work to say I would be late. I saw the morning light hitting the piano and I grabbed the camera and started shooting. 

So here are some 21-year-old shots. There are certainly things that I would do differently now, but they were the kinds of shots that got me excited about photography and encouraged that I could do it.


----------



## Derrel

In 1977-78 I was in ninth grade, and I took my first photography class that year. Here is a window reflection self-portrait shot made during my photo class. We actually were allowed to leave the building and walk around, taking photos on that day! This was shot using the window in what we called The Foyer, at my junior high school.



Sorry for the low-res scan...not sure where it is in high-rez.

And here is a better selfie I made....same sweater, same glasses, and a huge-collared shirt and a Hart, Shaffer,and Marx blazer worn over the sweater and shirt combo! I'm not sure why this was framed so,so low. Check out the size of the collar on that shirt! Enough lift for a 727!


----------



## limr

Cool! Hey, it was the 70's - did you go to one of those open-floor-plan schools, the ones with no doors and portable walls?


----------



## Derrel

Yeah, sorta...it WAS a very new building, sprawling and single story, but the classrooms did have doors, but there were multiple rooms that had those sliding vinyl door type dividers, so that two classrooms could be opened up into one larger area. I had a fun time there!


----------



## minicoop1985

Gonna do a bit of a before/after here... This was one of the first camera product shots I ever did. Shot with my wife's old Sony a230.



Junior Six-20 by longm1985, on Flickr

Now, this past week or so.



Blad Composite 2 by longm1985, on Flickr

Gotta say, I'm not some of you guys, but I've come a long way in somewhere around a year.


----------



## Derrel

Don't sell your abilities short, 'Coop. Your Stormtrooper series was amazing, and kinda' validated that old idea that the most important camera gear is the 12 inches behind the eyepiece!


----------



## minicoop1985

Derrel said:


> Don't sell your abilities short, 'Coop. Your Stormtrooper series was amazing, and kinda' validated that old idea that the most important camera gear is the 12 inches behind the eyepiece!



Thanks, Derrel. That means a lot, really. I still do that series, actually-he's been great at helping me test my remote flash triggers, my new speedlites, my strobe, everything. He's my learning tool, really.


----------



## Desi

Heck, I'll play

This is from 2011.  I had my camera about 1 year and was all in.  I'd just gotten a big stopper.  I was really taken by this one.




DSC_0705.jpg by Desi595, on Flickr

This is Leo Carillo Beach looking south towards Malibu


----------



## bc_steve

Odegaard Falls near Bella Coola, BC.  2008.




Odegaard Falls by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## timor

Derrel said:


> In 1977-78 I was in ninth grade, and I took my first photography class that year. Here is a window reflection self-portrait shot made during my photo class. We actually were allowed to leave the building and walk around, taking photos on that day! This was shot using the window in what we called The Foyer, at my junior high school.
> 
> View attachment 82614
> 
> Sorry for the low-res scan...not sure where it is in high-rez.
> 
> And here is a better selfie I made....same sweater, same glasses, and a huge-collared shirt and a Hart, Shaffer,and Marx blazer worn over the sweater and shirt combo! I'm not sure why this was framed so,so low. Check out the size of the collar on that shirt! Enough lift for a 727!
> 
> View attachment 82615


Oh. 1977-78 I was in my eleventh grade. I was then just occasional snap shooter. I got my photo schooling a year later, but not in any school program (there wasn't any) but from a pro from near by (school) museum. Lol, in that years, despite the distance, we all looked the same.


----------



## oldhippy

Hired a mechanic to fix my car, caught a hold of a spark plug wire. He's moving on.


----------



## mishele

2009


----------



## limr

A few more from some prints I found and scanned last week.

January 1999, Southern Turkey...



Oludeniz by limrodrigues, on Flickr

...and the beach we camped at:



Kelebek Valesi by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## pthrift

the pic from my first CC thread here...



Bridge over Dan River by patrick.thrift, on Flickr


----------



## pthrift

ohh even better throwback here...

2006, when I thought this was a cool way to take a pic..
.


----------



## oldhippy

Old Hippy on a cruise ship


----------



## kundalini

2010 - Mabry Mill at Meadows of Dan, VA off the Blue Ridge Parkway.

Backstory:
We had been on the trails since early in the morning.  On the way back the sun was setting and giving off wonderful light.  I knew the mill was coming up and likely to be crowded with visitors.  Set up the gear on a grassy knoll and waited... and waited... and waited.  Fortunately we had a nice local chardonnay in the cooler, crackers and local sharp cheese plus a bag of grapes.  Waiting wasn't a problem because both of us were dog-tired and the little snack was certainly a pleasure.  After about 30 minutes there was a break in the action.  I had already setup the camera to take 5 shots, 2 under, 1 at and 2 over exposed.  The 16x20 print looks awesome on the wall.


----------



## kundalini

Another view from the Blue Ridge Parkway.  

The Via Duct.  An engineering marvel in roadway design.


----------



## limr

When I saw these prints, I thought, "Oh cool, they look like postcards!" A few minutes later, they already bored me and I realized I didn't want to take pictures that looked like post cards.

(Portugal, taken in 2002 or 2003):



Nuno Alvares Pereira by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Nuno Alvares Pereira sozinho by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Stradawhovious

Here is the first image I was REALLY proud of.


----------



## snowbear

My first car.  Scanned from print, taken sometime between 1970 and 1974.




scan0001 by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Sweet ride, man!


----------



## Desi

2012:  First time I ever "saw" the image in my head before seeing it in the viewfinder.




DSC_0119-2.jpg by Desi595, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## mishele




----------



## Stradawhovious

I'll see your oil and water, and raise you a water droplet!

Yet another one of my favorites from the past...


----------



## limr

More scanned prints from 10+ years ago:




Alcobaca by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Sarcophagus by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

A place not to go


----------



## Derrel

Here is my very first-ever Instagram image, shot back in 2012. See how

 many complete "MousePad" phrases you can spot in this!


----------



## keyseddie

January, 2004. Room #4. My crib on the beach at the Naked Iguana bar on Cozumel, Mexico. $42 a week and free tequila from the barmaid.


----------



## keyseddie

October 2004. Scarves in the Arab quarter of Marseille.


----------



## keyseddie

October 2004. Same trip I suppose. Guard at the embassy in Monaco.


----------



## limr

Derrel, I count seven.

Because you know I had to be a geek and count.


----------



## kundalini

2010 First attempt at a worm's eye view shot.  Here's a tip:  make sure the glass has been cleaned first.


----------



## mishele

2011


----------



## BillM

2002 Fire Island NY. No vehicles allowed so residents keep wagons at the dock to bring supplies home.


----------



## minicoop1985

I hate admitting I took this....


----------



## Stradawhovious

Ahh... back in the days of my FIRST ocf experiements....

Meehhhhmoreeeeeeeeeeeeez.....


----------



## baturn

I got back from Kenya a year ago today.

1.





2.




3.


----------



## Murray Bloom

A few oldies from 2007.

Thirteen:



 Flickr

Locomotive Breath:



 Flickr

Ohio Speed Liner:



 Flickr


----------



## Braineack

~1999


----------



## snowbear

A throwback to my first trip to this place, and a minor tribute to the movie centered around it.


----------



## limr

Both of these are from about 2000-2002:




Girne by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Pitlochry by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy

1938  My dad and his brother. Dad us the upright person


----------



## feg94

2010, my sister:


----------



## sleist




----------



## oldhippy

Well it's Thursday.


----------



## runnah

Playing on atv's in the desert.


----------



## Braineack

sept 2011.  Still a fav:




Bath Time by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius




----------



## Stradawhovious

Here are a couple of mine from the way back machine.








Back with my experimentation with Stereoscopic images...




And everyone's favorite thing to photograph when they are a noob... SMOKE!


----------



## oldhippy

Georgia on my mind.  last summer


----------



## waday

Honeymoon on my mind, especially after snow...


----------



## Matt Glick

Stradawhovious said:


> Here is the first image I was REALLY proud of.


 
Thats impressive. How many FPS is your camera?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Matt Glick said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first image I was REALLY proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats impressive. How many FPS is your camera?
Click to expand...

 

Thanks!  In the school of high speed photography, shutter speed doesn't really mean anything.  I think  the shutter was open for about 5 seconds on this one.

There were two exposures on this one (only one click of the shutter though)... the muzzle flash, and a speedlight set off by a sound trigger.  The shot was set up in a dark room in front of a bullet trap.


----------



## mishele

Stradawhovious said:


> Matt Glick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first image I was REALLY proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats impressive. How many FPS is your camera?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  In the school of high speed photography, shutter speed doesn't really mean anything.  I think  the shutter was open for about 5 seconds on this one.
> 
> There were two exposures on this one (only one click of the shutter though)... the muzzle flash, and a speedlight set off by a sound trigger.  The shot was set up in a dark room in front of a bullet trap.
Click to expand...


----------



## Matt Glick

Stradawhovious said:


> Matt Glick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first image I was REALLY proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats impressive. How many FPS is your camera?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  In the school of high speed photography, shutter speed doesn't really mean anything.  I think  the shutter was open for about 5 seconds on this one.
> 
> There were two exposures on this one (only one click of the shutter though)... the muzzle flash, and a speedlight set off by a sound trigger.  The shot was set up in a dark room in front of a bullet trap.
Click to expand...

 
Thats so dope. What camera are you using here?


----------



## Stradawhovious

Matt Glick said:


> Thats so dope. What camera are you using here?


 
Nikon D7000


----------



## rexbobcat

The winter of 2012. 




Untitled


----------



## limr

When I finally finally finally got to go to France in...was it 2011? I think it was 2011. Wow, it's true, the first thing that goes is...wait, what was I saying?




Day 17 - Bayeux cafe and street by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

It's not Thursday...just sayin


----------



## limr

But it starts with T, doesn't it?

Bah, just refer back to what I said about memory. Don't know what Rex's excuse is though - he's half my age!


----------



## The_Traveler

taken in 2005 in Yangon, Myanmar when I didn't know anything except pressing the button on top of a D70 with an 18-70
(and American tourists were a real rarity in Yangon.)


----------



## oldhippy

Hanauma Bay.  Hawaii
2011. Nikon D60. 18-55 kit



hawaii nikon 175 (1024x595) by oldhippy.ed39, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985

I thought this was good at one point. Sorry.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## oldhippy

My little buddy 



232-Edit by oldhippy.ed39, on Flickr


----------



## MikeFlorendo

Not very old but posted before I think?  My road trip from CA to Cabo San Lucas.  Second time photographing the milky way.  We stopped in the same place in San Quintin where I took my first photo of the milky way a week earlier but on the second stay found this beached fishing boat.


----------



## kundalini

Hmmm, about 18 months ago.  More for documentation and insurance purposes.


----------



## limr

Last year, my first roll with the C330:




Day 363 - Columns by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

My badge; July 2008, the year before I retired.  There had been a LODD, hence the mourning  band.


----------



## oldhippy

This one always makes me smile


----------



## kundalini

R.I.P. my friend.

















A day in the life of Monty.  The tragic, but yet awkwardly funny, truth is that the FedEx truck was actually his demise.... not at this moment though.


----------



## limr

Oh no!


----------



## oldhippy

Still house bound, maybe Sunday I'll get going again.  Till then. I call this.
Lay me down in the tall grass.


----------



## Forkie

Posted this one late last year.  Still one of my favourite ever shots.  It's an outtake from a headshot session.  She's so CUTE with her little cheeks and single dimple!




Marie by Forkie, on Flickr

This was what the shot was _meant_ to look like!




Marie - Actress by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## kundalini

Do you see the funny?


And now here's Steve to tell you all about having the Mercury Blues.........


----------



## bribrius

don't know the exact year. Been quite few.


----------



## bribrius




----------



## funwitha7d

taken in 2013 in Twizel, Lupin are actually a noxious weed in this area but the colour...


----------



## Sicboi

This would make a great Microsoft Windows wallpaper.  It's got Linux...anyway.  Laser light and such.  Very neat.


----------



## Msteelio91

snowbear said:


> My badge; July 2008, the year before I retired.  There had been a LODD, hence the mourning  band.



Hey, I lived in Hyattsville! Until my car was broken into, motorcycle attempted theft, and my apartment was broken into... I Imagine being a LEO in that area was a blast...

Now living in Silver Spring with 24/7 security and cameras


----------



## snowbear

Msteelio91 said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> My badge; July 2008, the year before I retired.  There had been a LODD, hence the mourning  band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I lived in Hyattsville! Until my car was broken into, motorcycle attempted theft, and my apartment was broken into... I Imagine being a LEO in that area was a blast...
> 
> Now living in Silver Spring with 24/7 security and cameras
Click to expand...


Not LEO - Civilian Background Investigator.


----------



## bribrius

snowbear said:


> Msteelio91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> My badge; July 2008, the year before I retired.  There had been a LODD, hence the mourning  band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I lived in Hyattsville! Until my car was broken into, motorcycle attempted theft, and my apartment was broken into... I Imagine being a LEO in that area was a blast...
> 
> Now living in Silver Spring with 24/7 security and cameras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not LEO - Civilian Background Investigator.
Click to expand...

we should all become private investigators like magnum pi. They take photos. Imagine street shooting but actually getting paid for it.


----------



## oldhippy

From a few years ago.
Snow


----------



## bribrius




----------



## Gary A.




----------



## limr

About 2 years ago:



Day 284 - Red bike diner by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Normandy, 2011. Not only are they a throwback, but they're digital, too! Canon point and shoot (SX130IS).


----------



## limr

(And for the record, it was past midnight, so I did technically post them on Thursday!  )


----------



## bribrius

2005?/6?


----------



## bribrius

2010?


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## oldhippy

Comfort


----------



## jaomul

Saltee islands




Flying Gannet Saltees (1) by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

2007


----------



## FanBoy

Haven't seen many 'Throwback Thursdays' lately, kinda like the short-lived Ice Bucket challenges of August of 2014. Hey, it's the Internet. Nonetheless, it's good to see "old" pics!


----------



## limr

I was looking for something or other in my photo files, and came across pictures I hadn't seen in a while. They were pictures I took on my first trip to Slovenia, which I cannot believe was already 10 years ago (or will have been come August of this year.) I didn't have my K1000 with me (the only camera I had at the time) so I was borrowing Buzz's Canon PowerShot S1 to take pictures. I kinda liked this one:


----------



## limr

And this one:


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## minicoop1985

Stereotypical tracks shot by Michael Long, on Flickr

My sarcastic attempt at a train tracks shot.


----------



## bribrius




----------

